# London Meet 2005 Fri 30th Dec (Register by 21st)



## Wak

BUGGER,! CW have said 25 cars NO MORE.... ! see my post on page 10 

*I need to have your Car model and Registration number for the Canary Wharf Stop by the 21st December.

PLEASE REGISTER FOR THIS BY THE 21ST DECEMBER *

I think we should have a theme.... See if you can add some Christmas lights to your car! 

Remember last year
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20041230/london20041230.htm

Shall we do something again on the 30th? (UPDATED)

This is a simple Follow the Leader cruise and look after your follower.
If you have to move on leaving someone then look for a convenient stop point.

Wrap up very warm.....
A Foodstop has been planned in at www.tinseltown.co.uk

This is the current Plan..... *The ROUTE for you to Print*

Meet up at Maranello (Ferrari) Egham 9pm, M25/M4 into town. (9.15 depart)
Meet up Opposite Harrods 10pm for others. (10.30 depart)
Cruise up to Park Lane, 
Oxford Street - Oxford Circus
Regents Street - see XMAS Lights
Trafalgar Square - The Strand
St Pauls - Stop
Food Stop at this point methinks!  www.tinseltown.co.uk - near Farringdon Station
back to St Pauls and on to Bank - Lloyds Building Stop - to regroup
*Canary Wharf - STOP I need details by the 21st Dec.*
Run back to Embankment and to London Eye last Stop, this will usually be about 3am! 
(If we are lucky we may see light testing)

Bring PMR Radios use Channel 4! my number 07900 226864
Bring you Sat/Navs TOM TOM's etc they will be useful if you get split up which is almost a certainty on the first stretch. 

who's up for it? and any changes, suggestions?

Egham pickup.








Harrods pickup









registered list

Nando

J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson

Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner

Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak

Garry.G

Ttotal
Kevtotty
500RED
HRD TT

Mackem
Gduck
Jog

Ratty
Was
TT-Lee


----------



## jampott

Lisa and I were talking about this only the other day. Count us in... :lol:


----------



## phodge

Looks like it was fun. Count me in please.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Julie and I were discussing it over the weekend and said it was a long night (with driving back to Fareham).

However don't rule us out as it was a brilliant evening last year and nearer the date I suspect that we might just...... :roll:


----------



## Nando

One of my favourite meets - mentioned it to fellow LEEKers a couple of weeks ago.

Count me in and good man for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## clived

Can't beat a burger at 3am!


----------



## mighTy Tee

clived said:


> Can't beat a burger at 3am!


Or in Julie's case last year - we got home a 5:10 and she was at work for 9:00. Being a Friday this year will help.


----------



## Wak

I'm thinking along the lines that

Ferrari and Harrods are a given as start points.

Tinseltown for food cos they are open all night. www.tinseltown.co.uk

London Eye as an end is a given...may get to see them testing lights for new years eve.

we did St Pauls, Cutty Sark, Bank,

I think we should do the regent street, oxford street, St Pauls route again.

I need some ideas for alternative stops, Cutty Sark is a long run and people get tired by then so want to look at cool alternative photo stops.

I also need people with SATNAV and or PM radios to bring them along as it helps with keeping in touch.

any ideas?


----------



## Lisa.

Looking forward to this already, it was great last year but really wished Tim still had his roadster just for that cruise round the city 8)

This year we'll be doing it in my cab! can't wait, hope it's not raining.

I think you ought to change the title of the thread to big it up, Wak. Folk need to know this is no ordinary meet, it's a fabulous late night cruise round the streets of London City with all the christmas lights, the roofs down and the music up! 8)


----------



## thehornster

I'll hopefully be making this one.Looks superb!!!!


----------



## JayGemson

Count me in Wak 8)

I'll have hopefully sorted out sat-nav by then and can borrow a pair of CB radio handsets if you like.

Can't suggest any good places to stop or routes as I don't know the area that well, sorry.


----------



## moley

Nice one Wak, I'll certainly try and get along again. I've got 4 PMRs I'll bring with me.

Hope you don't mix up The Haymarket with Shaftesbury Avenue again. It's bad enough trying to keep everyone together without radioing that you're off down a road which is in a totally different direction than the one you took  :wink:

Moley


----------



## steveh

I'll be there. Had a great time last year apart from slightly kerbing one of my alloys at the Cutty Sark. :roll:

This year I will make sure I have all the stops programmed into my satnav as it was a bit embarrassing having several cars following me to the Cutty Sark when I actually didn't know where I was going. Thanks again to Lisa for rescuing me.


----------



## Wak

I'm planning a different stop to the Cutty Sark think its a bit long and far for the one stop.

hoping to get a response tomorrow to see if we can have permission.


----------



## sssgucci

I might come to this if I can get my girl to drive back to Bham afterwards. [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## thehornster

Wak said:


> I'm planning a different stop to the Cutty Sark think its a bit long and far for the one stop.
> 
> hoping to get a response tomorrow to see if we can have permission.


Ooooo i wonder where it is????? 8)


----------



## J55TTC

looks like a blast - Ill be there! I can see the missus enjoying this kind of thing too :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

It's my sisters birthday and i may have to work so its all going against me. If i dont have to work and if my sister decides not to celebrate her 36th then i can make it.


----------



## drive-itt

Bit of a drive for me but what the hell.. looks really good.

if its your first to a meet make it a good one..


----------



## a18eem

i will try and come to this one... :!:


----------



## tdk

I'll certainly be there!

Simon.


----------



## tdk

For all those that are coming from a distance, you might want to consider a hotel for the night?

It's not exactly the height of luxury, but for Â£26 per night you can't really complain...

https://www.travelodge.co.uk/offer_...e=4&search=City of London, Gtr London&id=5449
https://www.travelodge.co.uk/offer_...4&search=London City Airport, London&id=29438

As they say, "Book early to avoid disappointment!"

Simon.


----------



## TT-LEE

Im coming too. My 1st outing, but it'll be worth it!! - im used to the long cold nights....

See u in Egham


----------



## Wak

Cool the more coming the better, will need a few London familiar bods to help keep everyone together.....


----------



## dj c225

Wak said:


> Cool the more coming the better, will need a few London familiar bods to help keep everyone together.....


I know London Town like the back of my hand! 

Count me in, will let you know early December, if I am in the UK for sure.

Tinseltown sounds good for food, pretty big place as well and loads of parking 

See you then 8)


----------



## Wak

Page 1 updated


----------



## dj c225

Wak said:


> Page 1 updated


Sounds good! well done mate :-*


----------



## JohnDonovan

What time do you think you'll be hitting the Strand?

I'll be working till 2300 but thought I may be able to tag on the back as I work just off the strand?


----------



## Wak

Harrods will be a 10pm meet so Strand is likely to be at about 23.00


----------



## Private Prozac

Wey hey - first look at the 'Events' board in months, with the hope of finding the New Year Cruise, and the Wakmeister has done us proud once again.

After last years fun, can we do the tunnel - can we do the tunnel, I'd be mad to say no!!


----------



## clarko

am i allowed to tag a long at the back of the cruise in the old wakmobile?

that is, of course if i don't break down!


----------



## Wak

if you can keep up!

tunnels are probably out, we can do limehouse, but its 30mph with cameras in there now :?


----------



## jampott

Wak said:


> if you can keep up!
> 
> tunnels are probably out, we can do limehouse, but its 30mph with cameras in there now :?


Could always detour and do the Hatfield Tunnel


----------



## tdk

As Wak has already mentioned, 2-way PMR radios are an excellent way for everyone to keep in touch.

If you don't already own some, then how about buying a pair of these...










They're very handy for all sorts of occasions and they're a bargain at *only Â£22.78* for the pair...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...72413/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_3_1/202-0049215-7113419

Simon.


----------



## JohnDonovan

Cool! - Well count me in as a late joiner (Strand) then!

This will be by first meet as well! (I don't have to fight naked like the Marines do I?  - it's getting quite cold in London already!)


----------



## phodge

JohnDonovan said:


> I don't have to fight naked like the Marines do I?


Don't let me stop you lads having fun! I'm more than prepared to watch!! :wink: :?


----------



## Wak

Canary Wharf have agreed for us to do a stop in the main square but I need to supply details of car and registration.

*I need to have your Car model and Registration number for the Canary Wharf Stop by the 21st December.

PLEASE REGISTER FOR THIS BY THE 21ST DECEMBER *

page 1 updated, please let me have you car model, colour and registration by the 21st if you are coming to this run.


Did I mention the 21st? :roll:


----------



## J55TTC

Wow Wak, This will be an awesome stopping point 

I know from experience in the past that security have been tight here especially with taking photos. Do you know if we have permission for photos here? If so I think we can get some cracking pics!

Ill deffo be up for this. Do you want the model and reg number PM'd or just posted under this thread?

Joss.


----------



## Wak

PM's please................

no problems for pics we had permission the last time we went.

we can park in the taxi bays and must not block any loading doors.

a taster!


----------



## Hilly10

Wak- I might be up for this will let you know for defo before the 21st. Its a long way for a meet 250 mile round trip but what the hell to much time on my hands anyway  
thanks- Paul


----------



## nutts

If we can figure out what to do with 5 kids, we'll be up for this


----------



## moley

Details PM'ed

Moley


----------



## Wak

moley said:


> Details PM'ed
> 
> Moley


no pm! :?

The list of regs so far, you can still join up for the rest of the cruise if I dont have a reg for Canary wharf.
Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson

I'm going to check out some of the route today


----------



## Chip_iTT

Wak,

Count me in for now... got some things to arrange but hope to be there  pm sent


----------



## moley

Wak said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Details PM'ed
> 
> Moley
> 
> 
> 
> no pm! :?
Click to expand...

 :? Tried again.

Moley


----------



## Wak

registrations so far:-

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley


----------



## Wak

list registered

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
TejTT


----------



## Nem

I'm in for this. PM sent to Wak.

I'm in London on the 25/26/27th Dec already with family but going back up home to Nottingham late on the 27th. Gonna just have to come back down on the 30th.

Looking forward to it. 

Nick


----------



## Nem

Those radios on page 3 from Amazon, are they definatly compatable with what everyone will be using on the night? If so then I'm gonna get some ordered.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## tdk

Nem said:


> Those radios on page 3 from Amazon, are they definatly compatable with what everyone will be using on the night? If so then I'm gonna get some ordered.


They should be absolutely fine - I've got two of them myself.

The only problem is Amazon have run out of stock and are quoting 1-2 weeks before they get any more. They are sold elsewhere, but are more expensive. :?

Simon.


----------



## MaybeTT

Is it possible to join in on this without a radio and sat nav? I've got neither :? Sounds really good and Egham is just down the road!


----------



## Wak

MaybeTT said:


> Is it possible to join in on this without a radio and sat nav? I've got neither :? Sounds really good and Egham is just down the road!


yes sure, the radios and sat nav are just to help keep groups together and or help you catch up if lost!

all welcome


----------



## moley

tdk said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those radios on page 3 from Amazon, are they definatly compatable with what everyone will be using on the night? If so then I'm gonna get some ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> They should be absolutely fine - I've got two of them myself.
> 
> The only problem is Amazon have run out of stock and are quoting 1-2 weeks before they get any more. They are sold elsewhere, but are more expensive. :?
> 
> Simon.
Click to expand...

You could try Argos or Maplin but make sure they have the 8 channels + 38 CTCSS sub channels so you're compatible with most PMR radios. Also get the recharchable ones - I haven't and I'm regretting it 

Moley


----------



## Wak

registered list

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak


----------



## moley

For anyone wanting some cheap PMR radios, Maplin are doing a rechargable pair for Â£19.99.










http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=48196&TabID=1&WorldID=&doy=6m12

Moley


----------



## Wak

Just added a route plan for you

*The ROUTE for you to Print*

Remember I need registrations by the 21st December if you are coming.


----------



## Nem

I am going to get sooooo lost! Should be fun tho I hope.

Nick


----------



## Nando

Wak said:


> Just added a route plan for you
> 
> *The ROUTE for you to Print*
> 
> Remember I need registrations by the 21st December if you are coming.


Good work Wak - looks like a very good route


----------



## J55TTC

Sweet - I cant wait...........

Im nearly as excited about this as I am my xmas present :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT

I so wish I still had my TT to attend this. Looks like a great meet, have a wicked time!


----------



## jampott

Boba FeTT said:


> I so wish I still had my TT to attend this. Looks like a great meet, have a wicked time!


You don't need a TT to attend...


----------



## Wak

jampott said:


> Boba FeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so wish I still had my TT to attend this. Looks like a great meet, have a wicked time!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need a TT to attend...
Click to expand...

Yes you do unless you have a dolly bird with an A4 Cab! :roll: :lol:

ok no you dont! 

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss


----------



## Private Prozac

Wak said:


> Just added a route plan for you
> 
> *The ROUTE for you to Print*


It'd be less bloody paper bringing an Atlas!! :wink:


----------



## J55TTC

hehe yeah once I had printed it off I thought the same.

But it all helps - Thr tricky part is getting the "navigator" to understand where we are going :roll:


----------



## Wak

auditt260bhp said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just added a route plan for you
> 
> *The ROUTE for you to Print*
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be less bloody paper bringing an Atlas!! :wink:
Click to expand...

but you have sat nav you cheeky bugger! :twisted:


----------



## kam

Hi Wak
Will try to be there agin, put me on your list please :wink:


----------



## tdk

Even cheaper radios here... http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/webapp/...10051&storeId=10001&productId=57205&langId=-1 only *Â£14.99* per pair.










Simon.


----------



## Wak

I think we should have a theme.... See if you can add some Christmas lights to your car! 

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G


----------



## J55TTC

yee-ha - now that sounds like fun


----------



## Archersam

Doubt will be able to make it as fly out to Courchevel on 31st. If you doing the Lloyds building you really should take advantage of only being a short distance from the Gherkin for another shot (or 30 St Mary Axe to give it its offical name).


----------



## Wak

Archersam said:


> Doubt will be able to make it as fly out to Courchevel on 31st. If you doing the Lloyds building you really should take advantage of only being a short distance from the Gherkin for another shot (or 30 St Mary Axe to give it its offical name).


Might try to incorporate that.


----------



## Hilly10

Wak It looks like its gonna be a big turnout, it will be a full time job keeping everybody in some king of togetherness :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

Hilly - There may be some method in waks christmas light theme madness :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wak

J55TTC said:


> Hilly - There may be some method in waks christmas light theme madness :roll: :lol:



I already have some bits, just how to hang stuff is the problem.

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G


----------



## t7

Put us down - plan to bribe my parents to baby sit so we can bring the TT and not the Touran :roll:

Lou & Mark


----------



## TTotal

Lets see if I can tempt Helen along...


----------



## JayGemson

Wow, 26 cars so far  

I'll definitely be bringing my partner, the more the merrier [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## ttroy225

Now I really feel home sick 

Will be there in spirit....


----------



## TTotal

Come on Troy cant you come along mate?

Yes, please count Helen and me in with this Wak , thanks mate.

You have my reg number T70 TAL, its an AUDI TT Roadster, Raven Black :roll:


----------



## ttroy225

Would love to John but currently in Thailand and will be in Malaysia over christmas.. Have a good one. 

P.s Missing my car


----------



## KevtoTTy

Count me in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wak

kevtoTTy said:


> Count me in!!!!!!!!


I need your registration! plate please IM me.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Wak said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I need your registration! plate please IM me.
Click to expand...

See page 31 of this months Audi Driver :wink:

Kev


----------



## 500RED

Hi

Count me in as well.


----------



## TTotal

Hi Rob,

Look forward to meeting you there, but...........

WTF is a chrome dust cover ?

That must be a hell of a job to get it over your car ?


----------



## J55TTC

Hi TTotal,

I could be wrong but Im guessing its chrome TT dust caps for his alloys

Any other guesses?


----------



## TTotal

I know, it was supposed to be a bit of Friaday flippancy ... :?

:wink:


----------



## J55TTC

Ahh


----------



## 500RED

J55TTC you are right


----------



## TTotal

500RED said:


> J55TTC you are right


Nice one Rob, have you had a look at the chrome door handles in the TT shop, the ones on the site pics are mine!










http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp?cat=2003&catalog=2113


----------



## J55TTC

> J55TTC you are right


Wehaaay! :lol:

It'll be good to meet you all, with so many cars queing up its going to be great! About 30 now I think 

only 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Wak

Its gonna be a 'kin nightmare keeping you lot together I gots to try and book 30 plus seats at the diner as well! :wink: 

Remember PMR's Channel 4.

And anyone know london well enough to know the route I have set out make yourself known we'll need a few spaced out in the group to keep it together.


----------



## TTotal

Well at least its gonna be a dry warm night,we have booked the weather with Him upstairs, so roof down all night Wahhay ! 8)


----------



## HRD TT

Hi Wak,

Put me down please - PM sent

Cheers

Nick


----------



## t7

Wak said:


> And anyone know london well enough to know the route I have set out make yourself known we'll need a few spaced out in the group to keep it together.


WAK - I should be okay and of course I have a driver :wink:

L


----------



## Nando

Wak said:


> And anyone know london well enough to know the route I have set out make yourself known we'll need a few spaced out in the group to keep it together.


I'm familiar with the route - will also have a radio and sat nav


----------



## Wak

Cheers Ryan, we'll chat about details nearer the day

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G
T7
Ttotal
Kevtotty
500RED
HRD TT


----------



## Hilly10

WAK- There will most likley be 2 to a car thats 56 people you had better have 2 sittings at the Diner

good luck Paul


----------



## JohnDonovan

Hi,

Sorry to be a voice of gloom and I hope that this doesn't turn out to be a problem for us - I just thought I'd make you aware as I just had it drawn to my attention.

I was telling someone about this event, and they said "you do realise that will coincide with the 'Critical Mass' demo?" - Critical Mass is the monthly cyclists demo/ride in central London. They have been known to get quite militant in their dislike of motorised vehicles - particularly London cabs or nicer cars (TT for example!). Sadly, despite what I'm sure is largely a peaceful group have a small minority of idiots who enjoy scraping their handlebars/pedals down the paintwork of cars/taxis.

I hope that perhaps their timing/route will mean we don't actually cross paths but just thought I'd mention it!


----------



## JohnDonovan

Just did some digging on Google - they apparently meet up between 6 and 7 by Waterloo roundabout on the Southbank. However, their route from there is allegedly unplanned and they make it up as they go along!


----------



## steveh

JohnDonovan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to be a voice of gloom and I hope that this doesn't turn out to be a problem for us - I just thought I'd make you aware as I just had it drawn to my attention.
> 
> I was telling someone about this event, and they said "you do realise that will coincide with the 'Critical Mass' demo?" - Critical Mass is the monthly cyclists demo/ride in central London. They have been known to get quite militant in their dislike of motorised vehicles - particularly London cabs or nicer cars (TT for example!). Sadly, despite what I'm sure is largely a peaceful group have a small minority of idiots who enjoy scraping their handlebars/pedals down the paintwork of cars/taxis.
> 
> I hope that perhaps their timing/route will mean we don't actually cross paths but just thought I'd mention it!


Hopefully they'll be long gone by the time we get into central London - won't they? :?


----------



## Wak

Hmmm, Dec 30th London, night, on a bike with not much more than spandex, I think the critical mass will be critically tired out and 'kin cold by the time we meet.

We should be fine as we wont be leaving Harrods til about 10.15-10.30, they should be long gone.


----------



## Wak

Hilly10 said:


> WAK- There will most likley be 2 to a car thats 56 people you had better have 2 sittings at the Diner
> 
> good luck Paul


I dont think they have capacity for 56 people! 

I think some of us may get take away and stand! :roll:


----------



## J55TTC

> Hmmm, Dec 30th London, night, on a bike with not much more than spandex, I think the critical mass will be critically tired out and 'kin cold by the time we meet.


Lets hope your right Wak, I would hate for someones evening to be ruined by some spandex wearing, knobbly kneed cyclist.

I will go absolutely ape sh1t if something happens, cyclist boy will be wearing a manhole cover if I have my way. :lol:


----------



## steveh

Wak said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAK- There will most likley be 2 to a car thats 56 people you had better have 2 sittings at the Diner
> 
> good luck Paul
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think they have capacity for 56 people!
> 
> I think some of us may get take away and stand! :roll:
Click to expand...

There must have been nearly 30 of us last year and we only took up one side of the restaurant so, as long as there aren't too many other people we should be alright.

We've managed to farm out the sprogs to the in-laws so it'll be me and the wife in attendance.  She doesn't know it yet but she'll be managing the camcorder and the radio. :wink:


----------



## Mackem

Count me in please Wak, I'll meet at Marinello as usual.....
Cheers, Mackem


----------



## Wak

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G
T7
Ttotal
Kevtotty
500RED
HRD TT
Mackem


----------



## clived

So long as I don't forget  I'll be bringing Mayur.


----------



## Wak

Remember .... Xmas decorate your car! 

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G
T7
Ttotal
Kevtotty
500RED
HRD TT
Mackem


----------



## ratty

Wak, please add me to the list (meet up at Marinello's). I have been given a release licence for the day as it is my birthday 

I will pm you the car details.


----------



## Wak

clived said:


> So long as I don't forget  I'll be bringing Mayur.


I need you to pm me your plate Clive!

There are two things that may happen, because these numbers are beginning to scare me!

1. I may have to split the group into 2 for going into Canary Wharf, I hope not but they originally said 20 but I dont think this will be a problem.

2. So many nice cars parked in a London Street at night next to each other.

I may volunteer myself and any one else who fancies it, to order takeaway and keep an eye on the cars while everyone eats.

Can I also suggest everyone bills by table at the diner I got stiffed for the 10% service charge on the whole bill last year! :roll:


----------



## tdk

Wak said:


> Can I also suggest everyone bills by table at the diner I got stiffed for the 10% service charge on the whole bill last year! :roll:


In that case, can I suggest that each car chips in Â£1 each to cover the cost of buying Wak dinner? I think it's the least we can do for organising the meet! 

Simon.


----------



## steveh

tdk said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I also suggest everyone bills by table at the diner I got stiffed for the 10% service charge on the whole bill last year! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, can I suggest that each car chips in Â£1 each to cover the cost of buying Wak dinner? I think it's the least we can do for organising the meet!
> 
> Simon.
Click to expand...

Excellent idea.


----------



## J55TTC

> In that case, can I suggest that each car chips in Â£1 each to cover the cost of buying Wak dinner? I think it's the least we can do for organising the meet!


I have no problems with contributing to this 

Joss.


----------



## Wak

Fantastic, I'm bringing the missus, 2 kids, my aunty , uncle, brothers , sisters and my nephews nieces... :roll: :lol: 
no need for that just watch that service charge there!


----------



## 500RED

No problems from me either


----------



## phodge

Sounds good to me - if Wak can get through Â£30 worth of food!


----------



## Nando

Wak said:


> I may volunteer myself and any one else who fancies it, to order takeaway and keep an eye on the cars while everyone eats.


Happy to join you on the nightwatch [smiley=policeman.gif] , however, I will be asking about how to hardwire my ipaq


----------



## jog

JohnDonovan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to be a voice of gloom and I hope that this doesn't turn out to be a problem for us - I just thought I'd make you aware as I just had it drawn to my attention.
> 
> I was telling someone about this event, and they said "you do realise that will coincide with the 'Critical Mass' demo?" - Critical Mass is the monthly cyclists demo/ride in central London. They have been known to get quite militant in their dislike of motorised vehicles - particularly London cabs or nicer cars (TT for example!). Sadly, despite what I'm sure is largely a peaceful group have a small minority of idiots who enjoy scraping their handlebars/pedals down the paintwork of cars/taxis.
> 
> I hope that perhaps their timing/route will mean we don't actually cross paths but just thought I'd mention it!


With luck you will miss these guys. I came face to face with them a couple of months ago and it was not pleasant.
This is from the flame room so please excuse my language.
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=52090


----------



## TTotal

I dont mind if they are all like these :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/15671432ea514930b8.jpg


----------



## ratty

TTotal said:


> I dont mind if they are all like these :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/15671432ea514930b8.jpg


They're probably more like this:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/riding.jpg

:roll:


----------



## TTotal

No John....thats too scarey !


----------



## TTotal

Better than


----------



## TTotal

Here cometh the Duck.......(I can see the future!) :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

I can make it now


----------



## Wak

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G
T7
Ttotal
Kevtotty
500RED
HRD TT
CliveD
Clarko
Mackem
Gduck
Jog
Ratty


----------



## Nando

over 35 cars  8)


----------



## TTotal

Over ? :roll:


----------



## JayGemson

A little more about the mental cyclists...



> For the past 11 years, on the last Friday of the month, cyclists numbering from a few score to, sometimes, several hundred have gathered near Waterloo bridge in London at 6pm. When some kind of quorum is achieved, they ride around en masse for a couple of hours before dispersing. There is no planned route, no identifiable leader, and no explicit political aim.


...so by 10pm we *should* avoid the worst.

On another note, I should have sat nav by then and also should also have PMRs too, though I'm not familiar with the route.


----------



## Nando

TTotal said:


> Over ? :roll:


I'm driving 2 cars... 
(I didn't think Wak included himself in the list  )


----------



## Wak

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Joss
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G
T7
Ttotal
Kevtotty
500RED
HRD TT
CliveD
Clarko
Mackem
Gduck
Jog
sssgucci
Ratty
Was

we seem to have competition for the TTOC annual Meet :roll:


----------



## TTotal

Nando said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over ? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm driving 2 cars...
> (I didn't think Wak included himself in the list  )
Click to expand...

Well its way over now Nando !


----------



## TTotal

Yazooks 37 cars


----------



## Wak

TTotal said:


> Yazooks 37 cars


36, I have 1 down twice! :?


----------



## TTotal

Damn only 36 cars


----------



## J55TTC

36 cars!

I know what im getting for christmas and oddly enough Im more excited about this meet than xmas day :?


----------



## steveh

J55TTC said:


> 36 cars!
> 
> I know what im getting for christmas and oddly enough Im more excited about this meet than xmas day :?


Yeah, me too. Are we sad or what? :lol: :lol:


----------



## thehornster

steveh said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 36 cars!
> 
> I know what im getting for christmas and oddly enough Im more excited about this meet than xmas day :?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too. Are we sad or what? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No no no.....but i still won't tell them at work  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wak

i told at work and they said I'm sad :?


----------



## TTotal

Got the same here , cant they understand how excited we all are ?

Weirdos the lot of 'em


----------



## thehornster

Trouble is most people have never been on a cruise,so don't know what it feels like to grin widely for 3-4 hours!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal

Cripes Horny is that what you look like?


----------



## thehornster

TTotal said:


> Cripes Horny is that what you look like?


Would be nice to have that much hair :? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac

That's what he looks like after he's pushed out one of his pumkins! :wink:


----------



## Wak

Nando 
MighTTee
J55TTC
Lisa
SteveH
phodge
tdk 
Wak
Wilbur101
JayGemson
Chip_iTT
Moley
thehornster
SLK Owner
Hilly10
Tej_TT
Nem
JohnDonovan
Fak
Audi260bhptt
Normstrm
Kam
Garry.G
T7
Ttotal
Kevtotty
500RED
HRD TT
CliveD
Clarko
Mackem
Gduck
Jog
sssgucci
Ratty
Was
TT-Lee


----------



## Wak

BUGGER!!!!!!

CW have said 25 cars and no more! even though I did let them know a week ago it was going to be bigger numbers.

Chaps I suggest we let 25 go in at Random, but should include TDK as he's taking pics.

The rest of us go round to the McDonalds on the other side to wait for them?

Sorry about this, I wasnt expecting this as all, even the suggestion to break into two groups was dicounted.

:?


----------



## TTotal

Well as some of us have been in before, why not let the CW newbies have the first option to alleviate the fight for the places at the head of the queue? :?


----------



## JayGemson

For me it's "look at all the TTs outside Canary Wharf" as opposed to "look at my TT outside Canary Wharf" anyway 

So long as the rest of us can park up somewhere nearby and walk back to admire the view that's fine by me.


----------



## Nando

Those that know CW may be able to make their own way in and then just park up. Some could enter at Westferry and others via McDonalds.


----------



## Wak

Nando said:


> Those that know CW may be able to make their own way in and then just park up. Some could enter at Westferry and others via McDonalds.


do you not need to go through security to walk in?


----------



## genocidalduck

Ive been stopped by security a few times......and had the car searched. Normally just tell them im going to the Four Seasons. I dont mind waiting outside ive been to CW more times than i can count.


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> Ive been stopped by security a few times......and had the car searched. Normally just tell them im going to the Four Seasons. I dont mind waiting outside ive been to CW more times than i can count.


Twice? :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been stopped by security a few times......and had the car searched. Normally just tell them im going to the Four Seasons. I dont mind waiting outside ive been to CW more times than i can count.
> 
> 
> 
> Twice? :lol:
Click to expand...

Hey ive got 8 fingers and 2 thumbs.........So i can count up to 12 you cheeky bugger  :lol:


----------



## Hilly10

Never been in. Ill wait and see what happens on the night :wink:


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been stopped by security a few times......and had the car searched. Normally just tell them im going to the Four Seasons. I dont mind waiting outside ive been to CW more times than i can count.
> 
> 
> 
> Twice? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ive got 8 fingers and 2 thumbs.........So i can count up to 12 you cheeky bugger  :lol:
Click to expand...

That's as far as you get, even with your socks and shoes off. Webbed feet are a bugger for counting with


----------



## TTotal

Guess you would know Tim :lol:


----------



## Wak

rest of us can park off site and walk back in


----------



## Nando

Wak said:


> rest of us can park off site and walk back in


Is the 25 car limit about the number of cars being allowed to enter CW or park on street level?
Some could park in Waitrose or Jubilee Place car park.


----------



## Wak

Nando said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> rest of us can park off site and walk back in
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 25 car limit about the number of cars being allowed to enter CW or park on street level?
> Some could park in Waitrose or Jubilee Place car park.
Click to expand...

Its the number allowed in who can go park at streetlevel in the main square area

If someone knows where there is a convenient car park the rest of us can go and park to walk in then let me know, I've been ther already so am happy to stay out and walk in.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Having never been to CW it would be nice if we were able to go in, even if it was on foot.... :?

And I was just wondering how many TT owners/passengers would fit in a big blue bus?


----------



## Wak

I'm sure the car parks are real close, apologies that 10 odd cars will have to use them but I intend to lead the group up to the entrance and then pull aside for the 25 to go in then find parking with the rest.

By the time we get there then the 25 should be in front I guess!


----------



## Wak

Dont forget the 30th, and dont forget Xmas lights!

for example fairy lights wrapped on a roadster hoops could look quite cool!


----------



## Hilly10

Hope the snows gone by Friday. Thats if we have any :?


----------



## Nando

Wak said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> rest of us can park off site and walk back in
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 25 car limit about the number of cars being allowed to enter CW or park on street level?
> Some could park in Waitrose or Jubilee Place car park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its the number allowed in who can go park at streetlevel in the main square area
> 
> If someone knows where there is a convenient car park the rest of us can go and park to walk in then let me know, I've been ther already so am happy to stay out and walk in.
Click to expand...

My experience (I'm there every couple of weeks) is that there is a security hut at Westferry Circus, top of the ramp, and at the roundabout by Churchill Place.
If we are only allowed 25 at street level, the remaining should try and park in one of the underground car parks. They can't deny us that.
Parking at the Mc Donalds and walking in isn't feasible. An alternative 'off-site' car park is either the Cannon Workshops or the car park at West India Quay Port East Apartments. I'm happy to lead that leg should it be required.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Wak

Nicely volunteered, if the security are strict then we'll need your guidance!


----------



## jampott

mighTy Tee said:


> Having never been to CW it would be nice if we were able to go in, even if it was on foot.... :?
> 
> And I was just wondering how many TT owners/passengers would fit in a big blue bus?


You'd better see if Clive is bringing his 

My big blue bus will bw sitting all wrapped up and warm at home. We're coming in Lisa's A4 Cab...


----------



## genocidalduck

jampott said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having never been to CW it would be nice if we were able to go in, even if it was on foot.... :?
> 
> And I was just wondering how many TT owners/passengers would fit in a big blue bus?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better see if Clive is bringing his
> 
> My big blue bus will bw sitting all wrapped up and warm at home. We're coming in Lisa's A4 Cab...
Click to expand...

Thats ok then Room for four little ones in the back then


----------



## jampott

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having never been to CW it would be nice if we were able to go in, even if it was on foot.... :?
> 
> And I was just wondering how many TT owners/passengers would fit in a big blue bus?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better see if Clive is bringing his
> 
> My big blue bus will bw sitting all wrapped up and warm at home. We're coming in Lisa's A4 Cab...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok then Room for four little ones in the back then
Click to expand...

Doubtful - Lisa's own little ones will be in the back. Probably asleep by then, though... :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having never been to CW it would be nice if we were able to go in, even if it was on foot.... :?
> 
> And I was just wondering how many TT owners/passengers would fit in a big blue bus?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better see if Clive is bringing his
> 
> My big blue bus will bw sitting all wrapped up and warm at home. We're coming in Lisa's A4 Cab...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok then Room for four little ones in the back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful - Lisa's own little ones will be in the back. Probably asleep by then, though... :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe Lisa should be topless then. The rain/snow in their faces will keep the kids awake. :roll:


----------



## tdk

mighTy Tee said:


> Maybe Lisa should be topless then.


What a great idea - that should keep everyone awake! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## Wak

Dress warrrrrrmmmaaaaaa!!! its 'kin cold today in the daytime at 3am its gonna be peachy!


----------



## genocidalduck

Apparrently Snow in London on Friday


----------



## Lisa.

Worse than that, it's forecast as heavy rain


----------



## Lisa.

and I was going to stick my fairy lights on with sellotape....


----------



## genocidalduck

Lisa. said:


> and I was going to stick my fairy lights on with sellotape....


At least youve got some


----------



## tdk

Lisa. said:


> Worse than that, it's forecast as heavy rain


Now they're forecasting heavy snow! http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1769

Simon.


----------



## genocidalduck

tdk said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worse than that, it's forecast as heavy rain
> 
> 
> 
> Now they're forecasting heavy snow! http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1769
> 
> Simon.
Click to expand...

At least sun index and pollution will be low :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

genocidalduck said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I was going to stick my fairy lights on with sellotape....
> 
> 
> 
> At least youve got some
Click to expand...

I have a spare set still in the packet you can buy off me for a fiver if you get stuck, they're red tho 
You'd need to get some batteries.

EEEk yeah HEAVY SNOW forecast now, dunno what's worse snow or heavy rain.


----------



## genocidalduck

Lisa. said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I was going to stick my fairy lights on with sellotape....
> 
> 
> 
> At least youve got some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a spare set still in the packet you can buy off me for a fiver if you get stuck, they're red tho
> You'd need to get some batteries.
> 
> EEEk yeah HEAVY SNOW forecast now, dunno what's worse snow or heavy rain.
Click to expand...

Heavy rain has gotta be worse...At least you can stand out in the snow and take some pretty pics  All the main roads we will be going down should be clear.

Not sure if im going to put lights in my car anyway.......But shhh don't tell Wak


----------



## sssgucci

I wont be able to make it this year.


----------



## Hilly10

Wak- I will see how the weather is before setting off. The forecast does not look good for Birmingham, but we live in the UK it can change in an hour. Will ring you if its a no go

all the best Paul


----------



## steveh

The BBC website says sleet now. :?


----------



## Wak

remember those are typically datime forecasts, the evening will hopefully be better, I think hats gloves and scarves may be required!

hopefully no rain!


----------



## thehornster

Getting a bit excited now...   :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck

thehornster said:


> Getting a bit excited now...   :wink:


Your such a child :roll:

27 hours to go 27 hours to go........well until i have to start my journey 

Not that im counting


----------



## thehornster

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit excited now...   :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a child :roll:
> 
> 27 hours to go 27 hours to go........well until i have to start my journey
> 
> Not that im counting
Click to expand...

And ill be right up your behind pal.....sorry i mean ill be following you


----------



## genocidalduck

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit excited now...   :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a child :roll:
> 
> 27 hours to go 27 hours to go........well until i have to start my journey
> 
> Not that im counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ill be right up your behind pal.....sorry i mean ill be following you
Click to expand...

Yes providing i drive at 50mph all the way round the M25 :wink:  see you at Bluewater around 8ish buddy


----------



## Nando

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit excited now...   :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a child :roll:
> 
> 27 hours to go 27 hours to go........well until i have to start my journey
> 
> Not that im counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ill be right up your behind pal.....sorry i mean ill be following you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes providing i drive at 50mph all the way round the M25 :wink:  see you at Bluewater around 8ish buddy
Click to expand...

Jamie or John
Any chance of either of you printing out a set of the maps for me? I haven't got access to a printer at the mo. Nothing fancy required, black and white will do.
Cheers and see you tomorrow,
Ryan


----------



## Nem

I'm definatly not going to be able to come down now. The weather is just making it a bit awkward to come from nottingham to london and back safely, it's just started snowing again here. I'll have to come down another time to meet everyone.

I'll put the radios I bought away for next time 

Nick


----------



## Wak

Nem said:


> I'm definatly not going to be able to come down now. The weather is just making it a bit awkward to come from nottingham to london and back safely, it's just started snowing again here. I'll have to come down another time to meet everyone.
> 
> I'll put the radios I bought away for next time
> 
> Nick


might have melted all away by tomorrow!  If yer lucky!


----------



## nutts

Change in plans for us unfortunately. I now have to pick the kids up in Leeds at 6pm, so will not be able to get down there in time


----------



## genocidalduck

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit excited now...   :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a child :roll:
> 
> 27 hours to go 27 hours to go........well until i have to start my journey
> 
> Not that im counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ill be right up your behind pal.....sorry i mean ill be following you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes providing i drive at 50mph all the way round the M25 :wink:  see you at Bluewater around 8ish buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jamie or John
> Any chance of either of you printing out a set of the maps for me? I haven't got access to a printer at the mo. Nothing fancy required, black and white will do.
> Cheers and see you tomorrow,
> Ryan
Click to expand...

LOL John is the one to see..........He has printed me a set


----------



## thehornster

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit excited now...   :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Your such a child :roll:
> 
> 27 hours to go 27 hours to go........well until i have to start my journey
> 
> Not that im counting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ill be right up your behind pal.....sorry i mean ill be following you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes providing i drive at 50mph all the way round the M25 :wink:  see you at Bluewater around 8ish buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jamie or John
> Any chance of either of you printing out a set of the maps for me? I haven't got access to a printer at the mo. Nothing fancy required, black and white will do.
> Cheers and see you tomorrow,
> Ryan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL John is the one to see..........He has printed me a set
Click to expand...

Bugger another 20 sheets to print. :lol: no problem ryan ! :wink:


----------



## Wak

RAIN!... its only rain, it will have washed away the dirt by this evening!


----------



## Hilly10

Forecasters said said heavy snow overnight and this morning (midlands) just got up looked out the window what do i see no snow rains washed it away. Dont you just love over weather men. It is lashing down now brill wash all the salt off the roads. The forecast for after lunch is sunny intervals and becoming dry   See you at Egham


----------



## JayGemson

It's going to turn much milder this afternoon and hopefully stop raining too  Come on people, don't let the weather get the better of you!


----------



## ratty

See you tonight at Egham


----------



## steveh

Yeah, pouring with rain here at Gatwick but just rung the in-laws to see what time they would be coming up from Heathfield (East Sussex) to baby sit and apparently it's thick snow there with more coming down. 

We told them they don't have to get up to us until this evening when all the roads should be clear but my Mother in Law is worried they will get snowed-in when they get here. :roll: I wouldn't mind but they've got an Allroad so it's not as if a liitle bit of snow on the roads is going to stop them.

I've said we'll drive the kids down to them if the worst comes to the worst, or we'll bring the kids on the cruise with us if necessary, or I suppose I could just leave the wife at home but she is really looking forward to it so I don't want to do that.

One way or another we'll be there.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Just out to wash the car in the rain - what will the neighbours think?????

See you all later

K


----------



## Nando

thehornster said:


> Bugger another 20 sheets to print. :lol: no problem ryan ! :wink:


You're a good man John


----------



## tdk

The BBC Weather website is still saying heavy snow...









However, I don't think so...










Take a look at this webcam and you can check the weather for yourself!
http://www.camvista.com/england/london/trafsq.php3

Now all I have to do is go out and wash the car in the rain! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## JayGemson

Ditto, we must be crazy washing cars in the rain :lol:


----------



## TTej

whats worse is i tryed to wax it. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## J55TTC

Now I love it when the car is clean but I aint going to wash it in the rain.

Will there be a prize for the dirtiest TT ? Clocked up about 400 motorway miles yeaterday so its flippin filthy!

I hope the rain stops and the sun comes out otherwise its going to have to remain dirty Im afraid.


----------



## 500RED

Who washes their cars in the rain?

OK, I have  Anyway it will be dark tonight.


----------



## mighTy Tee

With a 3 hour round trip in the rain/cold/wind just to get up and back I am afraid I am going to cry off - Sorry :? You can all call me a wimp..

Had it been dry and cold I would have been there. Hope you all have a good evening, and look forard to the photos.

Cheers Richard & Julie


----------



## Wak

You can always see how it pans out later! :?


----------



## tdk

Watching the weather forecast just now they are predicting that it will clear over and become dry and colder by about 8pm! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

As for washing the car in the rain - it's not something I would normally do, but the car has only been washed once in over 2500 miles (it's not mine!) and is now caked in thick mud after a recent excursion down some very narrow lanes in the Cotswolds! 

Simon.


----------



## jampott

tdk said:


> Watching the weather forecast just now they are predicting that it will clear over and become dry and colder by about 8pm! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> As for washing the car in the rain - it's not something I would normally do, but the car has only been washed once in over 2500 miles (it's not mine!) and is now caked in thick mud after a recent excursion down some very narrow lanes in the Cotswolds!
> 
> Simon.


Thank you!


----------



## tdk

jampott said:


> Thank you!


Don't mention it! :wink:

Simon.


----------



## Hilly10

Snow rain now FOG bloody weathermen said nothing about fog. Its got very dense the last hour (Birmingham),will see what its like at 5.oclock Bloody UK weather


----------



## jog

Anyone tell me where to get the christmas lights for the car?


----------



## KevtoTTy

jog said:


> Anyone tell me where to get the christmas lights for the car?


I'm off to Halfords........... Bev has prohibited me from washing the car!!!

Remember - car washes are banned!

K


----------



## genocidalduck

jog said:


> Anyone tell me where to get the christmas lights for the car?


Lisa offered me a set at a good price.......I'm not going to put any on, so i guess you could make an offer for hers


----------



## tdk

kevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tell me where to get the christmas lights for the car?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to Halfords........... Bev has prohibited me from washing the car!!!
Click to expand...

Try Maplin f you have nearby, you might have more luck.



> Remember - car washes are banned!


Sod that, my car looks like a tractor with all the mud! 

Simon.


----------



## KevtoTTy

tdk said:


> Sod that, my car looks like a tractor with all the mud!
> 
> Simon.


Whose car???? :wink:


----------



## wilbur101

Sorry folks... I'm out. I killed myself at a party last night. And the night before that. And the night before that. And the night before that. And the night before that. And the night before that. And the night before that. And the night before that. And the night before that.

So that's a spare space at Canary Wharf for someone.


----------



## thehornster

I think we are down to 31 people now! :?  come on its only a bit of rain now!!


----------



## J55TTC

i tried to get some lights from argos but they didnt have any left........ will have to go lightless as well as dirty. :?


----------



## moley

I've just been out and its very wet and slushy - but not enough to clean my car  I'll be one of the dirty ones tonight.

Also haven't got any lights - I fancied getting some blue ones to light up the inside.

See you all later.

Moley


----------



## Hilly10

Not gonna chance it with the weather have good night all


----------



## Wak

Well at least I'll be visible!


----------



## ratty

Wak said:


> Well at least I'll be visible!


Might snow yet....


----------



## t7

Sorry guys we're not going to be able to make it after all - Mark is still waiting to pick the kids up in Leeds as I type  

Hope you all have a great time, see lots of lights and keep toasty warm!

Lou (and nuTTs)


----------



## Mackem

I'll be there, with my lad Steve who's visiting from Atlanta. This will be my fourth consecutive London New Year cruise. See you at Maranello.....

Cheers, Mackem


----------



## Wak

RAIN HAS STOPPED!...... come on its going to be nice and dry and a little cloud cover wil stop temps getting too cold!

See you at Maranello! Remember 9.15 approx departure.

Harrods at around 10ish for a 10.30 start!


----------



## 500RED

What is the full address of where we are first meeting?

Never mind found it :?


----------



## Chip_iTT

have a great time people, unfortunately I won't be able to make it tonight  due to circumstances outside my control.... and the fact I only got the TT back this afternoon...

All the best....


----------



## NormStrm

I'll be another no show  5 hour round trip in iffy weather up this way will be no fun.

Hope you all have a fab time and look forward to seeing the pictures.

Norman


----------



## Mackem

Map and directions to Maranello here:
http://www.dealer.ferrari.com/maranello/egham/

Maranello
Tower Garage
Egham
Surrey
TW20 0AX

Cheers, Mackem


----------



## Lisa.

We'll be there 8) As Jamie correctly mentioned I do have 3 spare (new)sets of red fairy lights if anyone wants some. You'll need 2 "C" type batteries .


----------



## HRD TT

Wak

Somethings come up and I'm gonna be really late. I'll miss the the Harrods rendevous but will try and catch you guys up. I have a pm radio, satnav and your number so i should be able to find you. Leave me out of the Canary Wharf stop just in case

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Wak

HRD TT said:


> Wak
> 
> Somethings come up and I'm gonna be really late. I'll miss the the Harrods rendevous but will try and catch you guys up. I have a pm radio, satnav and your number so i should be able to find you. Leave me out of the Canary Wharf stop just in case
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nick


no problem, try for St Pauls or we'll be eating for an hour or so at tinseltown


----------



## J55TTC

GUTTED!!

Just got out to the car and the nearside rear is pancake flat 

After looking forward to this for ages Im going to have to give it a miss.

Im going off to sulk and get drunk now :?


----------



## DGW131

J55TTC said:


> GUTTED!!
> 
> Just got out to the car and the nearside rear is pancake flat
> 
> After looking forward to this for ages Im going to have to give it a miss.
> 
> Im going off to sulk and get drunk now :?


Pull the other one that got bells on it :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## J55TTC

If only it did have bells on it................

hopefully its repairable as it a brand new PS2

looking forward to the pics


----------



## steveh

Great night. Really good to see everybody and meet lots of new people.

Can't wait to see all the photos - mine are rubbish (note to self - buy a tripod  ).

Well done Wak for a great bit of organising.

Right, I'm off for a nap now.


----------



## KevtoTTy

MORNING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## ratty

Morning, just got out of bed [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Wak, many thanks for organising a very pleasent evening (and early morning). The weather was almost perfect foor the run. It was good to meet everyone after the virtual world of the forum. I look forward to seeing the photos especially from tdk when he gets them developed [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## ratty

kevtoTTy said:


> MORNING ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [smiley=sleeping.gif]


Morning kev


----------



## jampott

Cheers everyone for a top night... of all the "cruises", its definately the one that attracts the most attention... 

Lisa's cab (sporting her new reg :wink: ) fared very well, and it was lovely and toasty inside, despite having the roof down all night. 

Good to meet a few new people, and lots of old faces too!

Here's to the next NYEE!


----------



## Nando

A great night - well organisied and executed Wak [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Once again, another opportunity to put faces (and real names) to forum IDs.

Wishing you all a Happy New Year.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Wak

MY EYES HURT! 

But it was a fun evening thanks to everyone who showed,

we all got into Canary Wharf which was great and when I thought the security were going to shove us off into a car park, they sent us to a great location.

Pics coming soon.....

TIM!!!!! you bugger! nice quick exit made when the drunk started to sing the dog song at me.....

Try this for a taster! including the drunk!
http://www.wak-tt.com/london20051230/20051230mov1.wmv

Ryan, thanks for helping keep things together!


----------



## Mackem

Thanks to you again Wak for organising this special event. Nice to see some old friends and to meet some new ones too.

Some more sample pics on my Foki: http://www.fotki.com/mackem

































Cheers and Happy New Year to you all!
Mackem


----------



## Wak

Great Pics from all, Tony you have a good eye!

I forgot about the great Xmas Lights, leds on the Dash, Glowing Orbs on the Dash, Roadster hoops with tinsel and twinkle lights.

and then there was Simon... with flashing bourbles all round and glow sticks on his alloys, you'd have all been proud! 

See the vid above for the lights, well done all!

my own are here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/videos/xmaslightts.wmv

And on a cold night in London, the sound of a V8 Monaro is an awesome sound, great to see PaulS turn up.


----------



## jampott

Wak said:


> Great Pics from all, Tony you have a good eye!
> 
> I forgot about the great Xmas Lights, leds on the Dash, Glowing Orbs on the Dash, Roadster hoops with tinsel and twinkle lights.
> 
> and then there was Simon... with flashing bourbles all round and glow sticks on his alloys, you'd have all been proud!
> 
> See the vid above for the lights, well done all!
> 
> my own are here:-
> http://www.wak-tt.com/videos/xmaslightts.wmv
> 
> And on a cold night in London, the sound of a V8 Monaro is an awesome sound, great to see PaulS turn up.


The only V8, though... :?

I should have done what Wak did and bought 2 cars afterall...


----------



## PaulS

Good to see some old (and new) faces again :wink: 

It was a last min decision to attend - I opted out of west London but getting to st Pauls & the City is very easy for me from the M11 so I went straight there. Good way to cure the insomnia/jet lag that I was suffering - from newcastle :roll:

Good 2 see you Wak, John & (Helen) Tim - and - a Birthday kiss - from Lisa [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :lol:

Didn't bother with any music cds this year - just kept my window down to listen to the sound :twisted:

Looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## steveh

Some of my pics here - not as bad as I thought.

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/2352876


----------



## KevtoTTy

jampott said:


> Cheers everyone for a top night... of all the "cruises", its definately the one that attracts the most attention...
> 
> Lisa's cab (sporting her new reg :wink: ) fared very well, and it was lovely and toasty inside, despite having the roof down all night.
> 
> Good to meet a few new people, and lots of old faces too!
> 
> Here's to the next NYEE!


Shame the 'new plate' did not improve her parking technique outside Tinsletown :wink:

Nice to meet you all

Kev & Bev


----------



## TTej

Wak great organising, and really good to meet you all, had a great night out and the drive home was lots of fun :wink:

hope to see you all soon and HAPPY NEW YEAR [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jog

A great evening. Thanks Wak for organising. Sorry to shoot off early.


----------



## moley

Afternoon all :roll: No I haven't been in bed all morning, I was up washing the car of course - first real opportunity - nice and clean now 8)

As always, I'll echo everyone else and say what a great night it was - thanks to waks expert organisation.

Nice to see old and new faces.

Great Pics Tony - I will definitely invest in a tripod for next year (although that's what I said last year  ) I have several piccies of Lisa's new number plate - from the rear though  quite a good one approaching Piccadilly Circus. I'll try and get them on here later.

Hope everyone got home safely.

Cheers and a Happy New Year.

Moley


----------



## moley

My meagre 7 photos (out of 44  ) are here:

http://photos.wanadoo.co.uk/album/2353983

Hopefully you can view them?

Some of them are here below:

The Red Cab approaching Piccadilly Circus.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/Approaching%20Piccadilly%20Circus.JPG

The leader at Canary Wharf.
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/At%20Canary%20Wharf.JPG

The leaders wife heading for St. Pauls - out in front over the line :roll: :wink: 
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/Approaching%20St%20Pauls.JPG

A discussion on diets? No Jamie, smoking is not the answer  
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/moley/Animated%20Conversation.JPG

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Mackem

moley said:


> Nice to see old and new faces.
> 
> Great Pics Tony - I will definitely invest in a tripod for next year (although that's what I said last year  ) Moley


Thanks Moley,
Nice to see you and thanks for the loan of the radio again, it was very useful.
Cheers and Happy New Year to you and your Missus
Mackem


----------



## was

Ditto all the great comments 8)

had a great time, cheers to Wak & everybody that made it a fun evening [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

will post some pics shortly

Happy New Year everybody [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Wak

My Pics and Video....
use IE to stream it....

http://www.wak-tt.com/london20051230/london20051230.htm

http://www.wak-tt.com/london20051230/20051230mov2.wmv


----------



## DXN

yet again a nice set of images from the crimbo cruise.

Nice one guys


----------



## TTotal

Was gonna cancel ( sorry Richard and Julie that you did ) changed our minds as was well pleased did did.

Thanks Wak and great to meet some new faces too. We need more events like this THROUGH THE YEAR (not neccessarily in London )

That drunk was so funny ! What a song, that should make a No.1 !

HNY everyone

H & J x


----------



## garrygg

this was our first cruise and Dee and I had a great time. Got home at 5:10am!!

Coupled with the excellent track day on the 10th Dec, we're certainly looking forward to other events.

Thanks to those who organised the evnets.


----------



## ttroy225

AAh!!! Brings back memories  .. Now I really am home sick..

Will look out for an event for late Feb , early March will defo be there..


----------

